
Hidden Government Scanners Will Instantly Know Everything About You - michaelfairley
http://gizmodo.com/5923980/the-secret-government-laser-that-instantly-knows-everything-about-you
======
bediger4000
This scanner seems really Gee Whiz to me. It will measure the size of your
genitals in just picoseconds! And the DHS will know, and laugh at you while
you're in line waiting for the Nude-a-tron.

Such a device would mean the end of the Drug War once and for all. Just about
no method of smuggling would work. Any number of other crimes would also be
next to impossible. I just don't buy a miracle machine like that, especially
one with so few indicators on the front panel.

